# Széles fórumkinézet nagyobb felbontással böngészőknek



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 8)

A oldal aljának bal alsó sarkában, át tudod váltani a fórum kinézetét szélesebbre (akkor jöhet jól, ha 800x600-nál nagyobb felbontást használsz...) Ha nem tetszene, ugyanitt vissza tudod állítani alapértelmezettre...

Csatolás megtekintése 18538
:777:


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 8)

nekem bejön!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Nagy megelégedésemre :lol:


----------



## Ezüstliliom (2007 Március 14)

Sajnos nekem egyből a nagyobb felbontású kép töltődik be, pedig 800 x 600-as képernyőm van, és ráadásul az átállítót sem találom, hiába keresem nagyítóval is akár a bal alsó sarokban. Lehet, hogy szőke vagyok, csak a tükörben nem látszik? Segítsetek, kérlek!


----------



## kincsem (2007 Március 14)

Ezüstliliom írta:


> Sajnos nekem egyből a nagyobb felbontású kép töltődik be, pedig 800 x 600-as képernyőm van, és ráadásul az átállítót sem találom, hiába keresem nagyítóval is akár a bal alsó sarokban. Lehet, hogy szőke vagyok, csak a tükörben nem látszik? Segítsetek, kérlek!


 
SAJNOS NEKEM SE jön be ,nem talalom az átállitásu gombet , nezhetem én lent is fent is j,jobbra is -balra , ez bizony nincs  
és csak széles vasznu ez, elöbb utóbb csak jó lessz


----------



## Ezüstliliom (2007 Március 14)

Akkor legalább nem egyedül vagyok szőke. Olvasgattam a változásokat, de ott mintha azt írták volna, hogy az átállás sikerült és befejezték. De akkor lehet, hogy van még pár apró simítás hátra.


----------



## goyo (2007 Március 14)

Sziasztok...igen a munka meg elhuzodik egy darabig, de lesz keskenyebb kinezet a kissebb felbontast hasznaloknak. Valtozatlanul kis turelmet kerek... :656:


----------



## Ezüstliliom (2007 Március 14)

Én már "okleveles türelmes" vagyok, semmi gond. Más (magyar) fórumokon az ilyesmi ennél sokkal nagyobb felfordulással szokott lezajlani, úgyhogy csak így tovább! Értékelem, hogy ilyen jó munkát végeztek, és hogy értünk teszitek!\\m/ :777:


----------



## derive (2007 Március 15)

*magadnak*



goyo írta:


> Sziasztok...igen a munka meg elhuzodik egy darabig, de lesz keskenyebb kinezet a kissebb felbontast hasznaloknak. Valtozatlanul kis turelmet kerek... :656:



Magadnak gyártod a reklamációkat Miért híreszeteled előbb hogy át lehet állítani minthogy tényleg átlehet ?

Egyébként engem is érint, de nem gond, csak nem kopik el a vízszintes görditősáv addig...


----------



## Bözse (2007 Március 15)

Nem ártana megnézni a dátumot a beírások felett kedves érdeklődők.


----------



## goyo (2007 Március 15)

derive írta:


> Magadnak gyártod a reklamációkat Miért híreszeteled előbb hogy át lehet állítani minthogy tényleg átlehet ?
> 
> Egyébként engem is érint, de nem gond, csak nem kopik el a vízszintes görditősáv addig...



Ez egy 2006-os beiras volt es azert kerult ki, mert akkor tenyleg at lehetett 
(A tagok tobbsegenek akkor tul keskeny volt...)


----------



## derive (2007 Március 15)

goyo írta:


> Ez egy 2006-os beiras volt es azert kerult ki, mert akkor tenyleg at lehetett
> (A tagok tobbsegenek akkor tul keskeny volt...)



Mea kulpa, mea maxima kulpa  :656:


----------



## nanorak (2008 Március 1)

Üdv akik mobiltelefonnal neteznek pl mint en is operamini böngészőt használunk


----------



## goyo (2009 Március 17)

*Széles kinézet*

Akinek szeles monitorja van es jobban szereti, ha az oldal szelesre csuszik, mostantol az oldal bal also sarkaban talalhato legorduloben atvalthat szeles kinezetre (ez csak a forum/blog/galeria reszre vonatkozik)...


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 17)

Hát így már nagyságrendekkel jobb...!


----------



## putyu01 (2010 Március 10)

Hol lehet állítani az oldal felbontásán?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 11)

putyu01 írta:


> Hol lehet állítani az oldal felbontásán?


*A (monitor) felbontást a saját gépeden, a kinézetet balra lent:
széles/normál kinézet*


----------



## Virgi44 (2010 December 12)

Még nem találkoztam ilyen opcióval fórumon. Nekem 1400x1050es kijelzőm van, hasznos kis cucc ez.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 13)

Virgi44 írta:


> Még nem találkoztam ilyen opcióval fórumon. Nekem 1400x1050es kijelzőm van, hasznos kis cucc ez.


*Talán, ha legörgeted a lap aljáig, baloldalon a nyelvválasztás mellett ott a széles/normál kinézet választó, ami nem annyira a felbontás, hanem a monitorméret miatt hasznos.
Igaz ez a Beírásod felett is megtalálható (az előző válaszomban).
*


----------



## Beattown (2011 Január 9)

*mobiloldal?*

Esetleg tervbe vehetnétek, egy mobileszközökre optimalizált felületet is, sokan használnak már okostelefonokat, és azokon még nagyon szétesős. Persze ettől még használható.


----------



## twickenham (2011 Március 11)

firefoxban elmászik a tartalmi blokk a menü alól.

igazán nem is értem, miért, mivel a fejléc és a lábléc is a helyén van.

csak a középső div nincsen középre igazítva,
hanem mintha a jobb margónál kezdődne


----------



## Axwell889 (2011 Április 8)

Nekem 1680x1050 van es szep az oldal


----------



## infsoft (2011 Május 24)

Én 1920 x 1200-as felbontásban használom Maxthon alatt és tökéletes, de MAC alól safarival én is széttördelt képet láttam.
Valamiért a hozzászólások "dobozai" egymásra - egymásba- csúsztak.
Frissítettem és a probléma megoldódott. Ha valakinek ilyen gondjai vannak a fórummal, érdemes frissítenie a böngészőjét...


----------



## zechs (2011 Május 30)

1280x1024...


----------



## SzelidKandur (2011 Július 7)

LG W2240 , 1920x1080 , Fekvö tájolás , --- Széles kinézet - Wide view


----------



## ben (2011 Július 21)

Azt be lehet állítani valahol, hogy amilyen nézetet választok, azt meg is jegyezze?
(Nekem széles nézet lenne jó, persze hogy a normál az alapértelmezett)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Július 22)

ben írta:


> Azt be lehet állítani valahol, hogy amilyen nézetet választok, azt meg is jegyezze?
> (Nekem széles nézet lenne jó, persze hogy a normál az alapértelmezett)


*Elvben a balra lent lévő kinézetválasztó aktuális beállítását meg kell, hogy jegyezze a géped - kivéve, ha nem engedélyezett a böngésződben a sütik tárolása.
*


----------



## ben (2011 Július 22)

Köszi, valóban megjegyzi! Én voltam a béna, mert eddig viszonylag ritkán jártam ezen az oldalon, és úgy van beállítva a gépem, hogy minden héten törölje az előzményeket, többek között a sütiket is. Így ha egy héten csak egyszer járok egy oldalon, akkor bizony "elfelejti" a beállítást.


----------



## hudnik (2011 Augusztus 28)

Amikor weblapot csináltok milyen böngészőkön tesztelitek és milyen felbontásokon?


----------



## gizi5000 (2011 Augusztus 29)

hudnik írta:


> Amikor weblapot csináltok milyen böngészőkön tesztelitek és milyen felbontásokon?



Hali, speciel, mi weboldalak fejlesztésével foglalkozunk és mivel láttam, hogy erre nem érkezett neked válasz írok.

No, mi egy egyedi, saját fejlesztésű cms motort használunk, amit mi magunk készítettünk. Rendszerint nem csak böngészőkben, hanem operációs rendszerekhez tartozó böngészőkben teszteljük.

Ilyen: 

windows alatt a Mozilla (kedvencem), Chrome, Opera, Ie
mac Safari, Firefoc, Chrome
linux Epiphany, Galeon, Konqueror, Opera, Seamonkey

A felbontás is fontos, mi előremutató számokban tervezzük meg a látvány és arculattervet, amit szerintem a grafikusaink tudnák megmondani, de 2600x valamennyi.

Az is fontos, hogy a fenti böngészők több verziószámával is megnézzük az oldalt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Augusztus 29)

gizi5000 írta:


> hudnik írta:
> 
> 
> > Amikor weblapot csináltok milyen böngészőkön tesztelitek és milyen felbontásokon?
> ...


* Tekintve, hogy hudnik tagtársunk nem írta meg, hogy kitől kérdezi....*


----------



## Lyna53 (2011 Október 3)

Nekem 28-a óta (magától frissített a firefox, de nem az új van) a fórum el van csúszva jobbra és csak a gördítősávval lehet állítgatni, hogy olvasni tudjak a fórumban. Én semmi átállító kis fülecskét nem találtam alul, hogy válasszak. A monitorom még elsőgenerációs lcd samsung (kb. kocka a képmérete nem szélesávú mint a mai tv-k is).
Tudok én ezen korrigálni, vagy most már ilyen marad a fórumom???? - nem vagyok informatikus


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 3)

Lyna53 írta:


> Nekem 28-a óta (magától frissített a firefox, de nem az új van) a fórum el van csúszva jobbra és csak a gördítősávval lehet állítgatni, hogy olvasni tudjak a fórumban. Én semmi átállító kis fülecskét nem találtam alul, hogy válasszak. A monitorom még elsőgenerációs lcd samsung (kb. kocka a képmérete nem szélesávú mint a mai tv-k is).
> Tudok én ezen korrigálni, vagy most már ilyen marad a fórumom???? - nem vagyok informatikus


*Akkor ide is beírom:101*
(katt a számra)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 3)

*Mivel a témanyitóban szereplő választási lehetőség megszűnt a monitorok fejlettsége miatt, a témát lezárom.*


----------

